# Installed FreeBSD8, overwrote windows 7 but Windows 7 boot loader still there



## jjohnson0000 (Apr 24, 2010)

I recently decided to replace my Windows 7 installation with a FreeBSD8 installation.

I did a fresh install of FreeBSD, just a basic install, but when I go to reboot, the Windows 7 boot loader comes up.

I installed FreeBSD on the same drive that Windows was on, and used the entire drive. Windows no longer exists, yet the windows 7 boot loader comes up and I cannot go anywhere.

I tried installing FreeBSD without a boot loader first, but then reinstalled making sure I installed a boot loader as well.

How can I get rid of the windows 7 boot loader?

Note: Just to avoid potential confusion, I am not trying to dual boot with Windows 7, Windows 7 is gone and I solely want to use FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## klanger (Apr 24, 2010)

This should help 


```
fdisk -B [B]your hdd/sdd device[/B]
bsdlabel -B [B]your hdd/sdd device[/B]
```

This is what I do, when FBSD MBR is overwriten by Grub


----------

